# Amnesia



## retrofuzz (Sep 29, 2012)

the last named bud i purchased was amnesia, very up and happy with pretty strong load. got up to make tea and got that 'about to black out' fuzz. happy days havnt verged on fainting for years 

the market in uk is mental!!! if its not been grown by a vietnamese gang then its been grown by some little scrote round the corner. feeble, damp, over nuted shit thats getting knocked out for £10 per gram (0.7 gram by the real bandits) 

my son is due nov 3rd so im quitting for stoptober. my plan is my next smoke will be my own crop next year hahaha yeh


----------



## Saldaw (Sep 29, 2012)

the smell of amnesia is amazing. it is one of my favorite strains. it kindof smells toxic


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 1, 2012)

i hear ya,science lab/white coat vibe haha one to watch!


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Oct 1, 2012)

i smoked "original amnesia" from dinafem seeds. its A++++ good yield and a VERY strong sativa high. its supposedly a haze and northern lights cross. if you want amnesia give that a try


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 2, 2012)

skunk#1 x NL i was told, i forget though lmao


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Oct 2, 2012)

retrofuzz said:


> skunk#1 x NL i was told, i forget though lmao


the original amnesia? or are you referring to another amnesia?


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 3, 2012)

just amnesia my pal said- mentioned skunk#1 & nl. lots of muppets round here tho did like it alot! its a novelty finding sorted cured stuff lately.. got a bit over excited


----------



## dr kush nugz (Oct 14, 2012)

themanwiththeplan said:


> i smoked "original amnesia" from dinafem seeds. its A++++ good yield and a VERY strong sativa high. its supposedly a haze and northern lights cross. if you want amnesia give that a try


Im growin this next any advise ???


----------



## dr kush nugz (Oct 15, 2012)

retrofuzz said:


> i hear ya,science lab/white coat vibe haha one to watch!


is it strong ?


----------



## dr kush nugz (Oct 15, 2012)

Saldaw said:


> the smell of amnesia is amazing. it is one of my favorite strains. it kindof smells toxic


have you grew the strain before ?


----------



## retrofuzz (Jan 30, 2013)

it was yeh..think it was the bud that nearly made me black out a while back! eat before n don't stand up too quick if your sessioning


----------

